# Is barrreport.com still operating?



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

As far as I can tell Barr Report is operating just fine. Logged in a few minutes ago.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (May 2, 2017)

It’s not worth going back anyway, it’s pretty dead in there with the only activity being newer people asking questions or trolls. Most of the admin or senior members no longer contribute


----------



## repharaoh (Jan 9, 2021)

The old threads still have good information, but as it ages there are a lot more 404's and missing photos. 

Someone needs to write a bot that collects and re-assembles everything tom barr himself posted.


----------



## geekindenial (Oct 27, 2015)

OK thanks everyone. I wont bother trying again then  

I do remember in my early days of planted tank foray, Tom Barr's posts on EI, experiments on what, if any, are directly causing algea etc.... were tremendously helpful.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, it's still a good repository of information. 
I have seen a trend of people moving to reddit/fb groups/local chapters for asking question but I always refer them to these sites since the old threads have such good write ups.

The main issue is picture hosting, as things age there are a bunch of gaps as those hosting sites delete the links. Wish they could be archived somewhere


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

I joined a few months back. I recall it wasn't immediate and I had trouble posting info and photos for a while. I was keen on Tom's modern day take on PMDD... but the information was not very specific. I also went about building his CO2 reactor.... Solicited comments on my design and final build, but no one responded... that's to say there really isn't much participation.

I consider my setup a bit unique... it's 6 planted aquariums on one central system. I share it on forums because I thought folks would weigh in and offer me lots of constructive criticism, advice, suggestions, etc... as I tried new things and highlighted successes, failures, and second attempts at things... But honestly, on the forums, whether it be here, simplydiscus, barrreport, no one really cares... we just don't see meaningful participation anymore.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

FischAutoTechGarten said:


> I joined a few months back. I recall it wasn't immediate and I had trouble posting info and photos for a while. I was keen on Tom's modern day take on PMDD... but the information was not very specific. I also went about building his CO2 reactor.... Solicited comments on my design and final build, but no one responded... that's to say there really isn't much participation.
> 
> I consider my setup a bit unique... it's 6 planted aquariums on one central system. I share it on forums because I thought folks would weigh in and offer me lots of constructive criticism, advice, suggestions, etc... as I tried new things and highlighted successes, failures, and second attempts at things... But honestly, on the forums, whether it be here, simplydiscus, barrreport, no one really cares... we just don't see meaningful participation anymore.


Sorry for my part of lack of interest. Before the pandemic I was a very active participant on this forum; but, have been so preoccupied by all the events of the last year have lost my desire to participate. My tanks at home have suffered from this as well. I actually took down 3 of my 9 tanks! Unheard of for me!
It has only been in the last 2 weeks that I have been peeking back in here everyday. 
Short version- people are preoccupied with so many things. Hopefully we will all feel lighter in mood and enjoy contributing our thoughts again soon.


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

Discusluv said:


> Sorry for my part of lack of interest. Before the pandemic I was a very active participant on this forum; but, have been so preoccupied by all the events of the last year have lost my desire to participate. My tanks at home have suffered from this as well. I actually took down 3 of my 9 tanks! Unheard of for me!
> It has only been in the last 2 weeks that I have been peeking back in here everyday.
> Short version- people are preoccupied with so many things. Hopefully we will all feel lighter in mood and enjoy contributing our thoughts again soon.


I may be in the minority. The isolation of covid, cancellation of contracts / reduction of work, getting sick with covid myself, loss of family members, and other factors actually led me to increase my interest in fishkeeping. Wasn't much else to do... 

I guess I thought we'd see a bit of a resurgence in participation and contributions, but obviously, people have been affected this year in a variety of ways. I'll be glad when it's over. 

I do wish we heard from some of the old timers more often. Man they were good at their craft!!


----------

